# input type=reset und JavaScript



## EOB (22. Nov 2006)

hi, besteht irgendwie die moeglichkeit, mit javascript abzufangen, wenn der reset button gedrueckt wurde? also sone art listener oder onclick? ich moechte dann naemlich etwas bei knopfdruck tun, ausser nur die daten aus textfeldern zu entfernen.

geht das?

danke


----------



## flasche000 (22. Nov 2006)

```
<script language="javascript">

function reset () {

}
</script>


<input type="button" onClick="reset()">
```

sowas?


----------



## EOB (23. Nov 2006)

danke


----------

